# kernel 3.10.7 (32 bit) fails to compile

## mrbassie

Compiling with 

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/home/.config all
```

same config as my current kernel (3.8.13)

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/home/.config --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.10.7-gentoo-custom for x86...

* .. with config file /home/.config

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

* kernel: --clean is disabled; not running 'make clean'.

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 -j1 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" menuconfig 

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

*         >> Compiling 3.10.7-gentoo-custom bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s

  GEN     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  CHK     kernel/config_data.h

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

  AS      firmware//lib/firmware.gen.o

firmware//lib/firmware.gen.S: Assembler messages:

firmware//lib/firmware.gen.S:5: Fatal error: can't extend frag 2147483647 chars

make[1]: *** [firmware//lib/firmware.gen.o] Error 1

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/home/.config --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

```

Any ideas?

----------

## aim nano

It looks like a firmware error.  I might try making sure any necessary firmware isn't missing/outdated.

----------

